# Has anyone used surrogacyfinder.com?



## PaulJamie

Hi everyone
Has anybody used the website surrogacyfinder.com or any similar website to successfully find an egg donor or surrogate?
Any advice greatfully received!


----------



## happilymatched

I recently joined surrogacyfinder.com. It has been very hit and miss.
I have spoken to a few surros from there and I am meeting a surro very soon however she also found me through another free site. I have had better resullts from surrogacy chat sites on face book.
However, If you have exhausted all other routes then go for it.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

do they charge to join?


----------



## happilymatched

Surrogate finder are £99 for 6 months.
If you pop surrogacy into face book it will bring up lots of choice. You will then find others through friend lists.
These are all free.


----------



## nostalgicsam

I know of it and know you do indeed have to pay £99 just to search it, but I have also heard some not good things about them, not sure how true these things are tho, I agree with fleur, try exhausting all the other places first, there are load sof palces if you search on google and on **


----------



## PaulJamie

Great, thanks for the advice


----------



## riverland

hi 

I have just joined Surrogatefinder , I am looking for an egg donation , can anybody tell me if their site is really authentic or is it a money making fake website with fake doners and surrogates?
thanks


----------



## Gojogo

Hi Riverland, Just wondering how you got on with surrogatefinder. I'm thinking of joining them to find sperm donors but they only have 4 registered in Japan which  makes £99 a bit steep. I have found a number of local sites but it's even harder for me to judge their authenticity in Japanese.


----------



## nevergiveup1

I joined surrogaefinder.com and paid the 99pounds and thought it was well worth it.
I found 4 surrogates that I liked that were available and had all done surrogacy before.
It was a quick way of being in contact with surrogates.
WELL WORTH IT!!


----------



## Gojogo

Thanks Nevergiveup1, 

It's a relief to know that they are at least legitimate.  That helps a heap. I'll think again (I'd pretty much decided not to use them). There are only 4 registered donors in the entire country, 3 of them live 550 miles away and the nearest guy lives 100 miles from me which means he is the only reasonable option. I'd be paying 99 quid to choose one dude out of a pool of...one. The man with the golden sperm. I've thought so much about this guy and he doesn't even know I exist   And I don't even know what he looks like.

Anyway, it's a huge gamble on top of so many more. I just wish they had a cheaper/more reasonable option for situations like this.  But yes the other worry was if they were honest so thanks for confirming that.


----------



## Gojogo

PS sorry for barging in on the surrogacy thread


----------

